# Performance Nissan Car Meet on Feb 25, 2006 Whos coming?



## R50-SE Limited (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys, Performance Nissan will be having a meet on Febuary 25, 2006 to show our appreciation to our customers and supporters from the forum. I dont know if any of you came to our last one but it was a great turn out and this year we are anticipating it to be even bigger! The location will be a Citrus College in Glendora and it will be from 9AM-2PM. Everyone that wants to go will HAVE to RSVP through our website and fill out the application for the RSVP. Unfortunately, due to the expectancy of this event, we will have to charge $5 per RSVP(per vehicle) BUT your $5 will get you a spot in the meet, free lunch from Martin's BBQ at the event and a raffle ticket for prizes. We have not officially gotten the prizes broken down but there will be a lot of goodies. The grand prize is a sponsorship to TOPSPEED for free cams for the 350Z!! Remember guys, this is a ALL Nissan meet so if you guys have friends that drive any kind of Nissan, theyre more than welcome to join and to bring their cars. The RSVP application is not on our website yet but it will be up shortly so check back. The event gets even better.....


There will be many participants who will be at the event to support us and they will also be bringing their cars. Here is a rundown of who will be at our meet and what car they will be bringing:

Nissan North America - Theyre unconfirmed right now but more than likely they will be coming and we also dont know what they will be bringing
C-West USA - Unconfirmed but more than likely will be attending with a vehicle(s)
Drift Alliance - Unconfirmed, their presence will depend on their schedule with D1 but if they do not have anything going on they will be there
Drifting Pretty - They are confirmed but still working out which cars they will be bringing
SP Engineering - R33 Skyline GTR
Tanabe USA/Signal Auto USA - Drift S13 and maybe the G35 Coupe
JIC Magic - Time Attack S14 and Drift Z33 or Drift S15
Enkei - 2 Drift 240SX
Stillen - They will be bringing 4-5 vehicles
Brainstorm Performance - APS ST 350Z & APS TT G35 Coupe
STOPTECH - 350Z
Dazz Motorsports - They are confirmed but still working out which cars they will be bringing
M1 Autobody - They are confirmed but still working out which cars they will be bringing

A lot of the participants will also be donating parts for the raffle. This list may get bigger but as of now this is where we are at. All in all, this is going to be a great event and give everyone a good opportunity to come out and meet each other, meet us and meet the participants and supporters of Performance Nissan. We hope you guys can all make it! Post in here who is going so we kinda know what to expect, its a ALL NISSAN meet! :thumbup: 

http://www.mynismo.com/show_meet.html RSVP link

Best regards,

Eddie


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

TyPe-ArGh!1!

WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY ahead of you bro.


----------

